# Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich vor April nicht mehr auf´n Kutter wegen der Laichdorschangelei.

Gestern war ich bei nem Freund, der aber gerne im Februar noch ein Männerwochenende mit mir verleben will, da er im März Zwillingsnachwuchs erwartet und danach seine Zeit für sich wohl rar gesät sein wird.

Er war noch NIE angeln, will aber unbedingt jetzt mal mit.

Gibt es überhaupt im Februar von irgendeinem Kutter die Möglichkeit NICHT auf Laichdorsch zu angeln? Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob irgendwo Dorsche rumschwirren, die nicht laichen...


Falls die Kutter alle die laichenden Dorsche anfahren: Gibt es eine Alternative???

z.B. Boot chartern (habe allerdibngs noch keinen SBF), oder Guide mieten?

Ne gescheite Brandungsausrüstung habe ich nicht.  Das Einzige was ich habe ist ne Feederrute bis 90 g WG und für den Rhein werde ich mir jetzt noch ne Heavy-Feeder zulegen.

Wäre damit so was wie Brandungs-Lightfischen möglich???

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar. Am Liebsten aber für Kuttertipps, die nicht laichende Dorsche beangeln (falls möglich).

Happy new year.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Moin moin quifri,
bin absolut kein Kutter-Fan,schon garnicht zur Laichzeit.Eine gute Alternative ist ein kleines Boot. Zu zweit macht das auch richtig Spaß.Ihr könnt Pilken und auf Wattwurm loslegen. Falls ihr nach Fehmarn wollt,kann ich Dir einen Bootsverleih empfehlen,mit günstiger Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.

Gruß und Petri 

Coasthunter


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

@coasthunter

bin mangels boot halt bedingt "kutterfan"...dieser zustand soll sich ändern, leider macht mir das finanzamt mit der bootsanschaffung für dieses jahr wahrscheinlich einen strich durch die rechnung, aber spätestens im nächsten jahr...

ich möcht auf keinen fall auf laichdorsch angeln...

mal sehen, was hier noch so an tipps kommt...ggfls. werde ich dich dann anmailen zwecks bootsverleih etc.


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

@quifri,
wirst bestimmt noch einige Tips kriegen. Kannst mich jederzeit anmailen,wegen Boot und überhaupt......................!!!!
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch viel Fisch und Spaß an der Küste

Coasthunter


----------



## Chris7 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Hey Guifri,

genau diese Frage stelle ich mir auch seit einiger Zeit. Ich möchte auch gerne in den nächsten Wochen mal wieder hoch an die Ostsee, habe aber wegen der Abneigung gegen das Laichdorschfischen erst mal davon Abstand genommen.

Bernhard, der Kapitän der "Forelle", wird an zwei Tagen mit einem Vortrag auf der "Boot" anwesend sein. Ich wollte ihn dort mal ansprechen, ob er eine Tour anbietet, die nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsche abzielt...

Wäre ja eine Möglichkeit!?


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

@chris

Wenn Dua was hörst, sag mal hier im Thread Bescheid.

Ich werde zwar wahrscheinlich auch zur Boot gehen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich Zeit haben werde, beim Angelkram vorbeizuschauen...


----------



## GoliaTH (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Geht doch auf einen Kutter der auch Kescher hat (Forelle?) , dann könnt ihr ja auch relaesen...


----------



## guifri (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Releasen von Laichdorschen?

Irgendwie will ich mich an den Laich-Fahrten - so aus dem Bauch heraus - gar nicht beteiligen...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Moin,
ich bin kein Experte aber zurücksetzen tut dem Fisch bestimmt nicht gut, schon gar nicht wenn sie aus größerer Tiefe hochgekurbelt werden. Da fahre ich lieber gar nicht angeln. Zumahl Laichdorsche eh meist gerissen werden weil sie das fressen eingestellt haben.
Warum versuchst du es denn nicht mit einem gemieteten Boot? Die gibs doch überall an der Küste.


----------



## langelandsklaus (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Hallo Guido,

mietet Euch ein Boot und macht ein bisschen Schleppangeln auf Mefo´s


----------



## MS FORELLE Kpt. (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Hy Guifri,
im Feb./März ist jeder maßige Dorsch voll Laich, ob groß oder klein. Kutter, die behaupten, nicht auf Laichdorsch zu angeln, fahren im Klartext vorsätzlich dahin, wo du nix oder nur Lütte fängst.    #t  
Auch beim Wurmangeln fängst du Butt, die auch voller Laich sind und die Rogner sogar Schonzeit haben und natürlich auch wieder Dorsch.
Du kannst ja vom Boot aus auch auf Hering angeln - auch alles Laichfische, aber darüber hat sich hier ja noch keiner aufgeregt. . .  |kopfkrat 
@MA Schwerin:
Das Laichdorsche nicht beissen und meist gerissen werden, trifft in der Ostsee nicht zu. Die beissen sogar hervorragend! Bei Wassertiefen bis 25m ist ein Releasen auch problemlos möglich. Wir haben sogar ein und den selben Fisch an einem Tag 3 mal gefangen! Das beweist wohl, dass ihm die Prozedur nicht sehr "auf den Magen geschlagen" ist. Es geht also.  :m  Ob es dem Fisch jedoch gelingt, bis zum ablaichen  Kpt. IGLU´s Flotte zu entkommen, ist eher fraglich.  

Gruß von de Waterkant

Bernhard  #6


----------



## der_Jig (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Ich kann dem Kapitän der MS Forelle nur zustimmen...
Wir haben hier ja in der Ostsee keine Tiefen wie in Norwegen, wo der Fisch hunderte Meter hochgepumpt werden muss und das in einem Tempo, bei dem sein Organismus nicht mehr mitspielt. Solange man die Fische wieder zurücksetzt, nachdem man vielleicht ein Foto gemacht hat, denke ich, dass die Angelei im Februar zu dulden ist. Denn auf einem Kutter hat man die Chance einen Fisch waidgerecht zurückzusetzen, die Industriefischerei nimmt auf den Zustand der Fische mit Sicherheit keine Rücksicht. Dann dürftest du in den Laichmonaten ja theoretisch auch keinen Fisch essen...
Schlussendlich denke ich, dass solange die Fische unbeschadet zurück ins Wasser gelangen und noch in der Lage sind abzulaichen, ist die Angelei im Februar ok...
Leute, die ein solches Exemplar mitnehmen, gibt es aber leider viel zu viele...


----------



## Chris7 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Hm... releasen schön und gut! Aber (zumindest) ich möchte ja nicht den Weiten Weg auf mich nehmen, wenn ich schon im voraus weiß, daß die Chancen einen nicht laichenden Dorsch zu erwischen gleich null sind... Fangflotten hin oder her, aber ich denke, daß dieser Fangstreß den laichbereiten Fischen nicht gut tut.

Dann warte ich lieber noch bis zum Frühling und trete dann guten Gewissens meine Reise gen Norden an.

Bernhard (ich sage jetzt einfach mal "Du"), vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis und die ehrliche Auskunft!!!  #6  #6  #6

Daß hier noch keine heiße Diskussion bezüglich Laichhering-Fang entfacht ist liegt wohl daran, daß es (berichtigt mich gerne!!!) nur in der Laichzeit für uns Angler möglich ist Heringe zu fangen und daß der Hering, trotz Beanglungsdruck in der Laichzeit, immer noch genügend Nachwuchs "produziert" um das Überleben der Gattung auch in Zukunft zu sichern.


----------



## Torskfisk (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Und dann ist da ja noch das Problem, dass man Fische über dem gesetzlichen Mindestmaß eigentlich gar nicht zurücksetzen darf, weil der eigentliche, vernünftige Grund( Verzehr des Fisches) nicht gegeben ist?!!! 
Dazu hatten wir ja schon einige Themen, auch das eigenständige erhöhen des Mindestmaßes stieß hier an seine Grenzen und kann nur durch ständiges Ungeschick bei kleinen Dorschen begründet werden.
Gruß Torskfisk


----------



## bootsangler-b (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

also leute...
wer, wenn die dorsche voller laich sind, mit dem kutter raus fährt, um so einen fisch zu fangen, ihn zu fotografieren und dann wiedr reinzusetzen, hat meiner meinung nach nicht so richtig verstanden, worum es hier geht... 
sonniges gemüt muss man da haben um sowas zu machen.

bernd


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Jeder maßige dorsch, den man im laufe des jahres entnimmt, kann im nächsten winter auch nicht mehr laichen...


----------



## Quappenqualle (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

Also ich klemm's mir definitiv! Hab mir geschworen, bei mir selbst mit der Schonung der Bestände anzufangen und kanns nur jedem raten, es genau so zu machen!


----------



## GoliaTH (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

naja diese Laichdorsch Diskussionen gab es hier ja zu genüge.
@ guifri , wenn du also keinen Laichdorsch fangen willst geh halt nicht los .... 
Und wenn ihr doch losgeht verstösst ihr zum. gegen kein 
Gesetz. Einen grossen Dorsch wieder zu relaesen wäre jedenfalls ein Anfang. Schlimmer sind die Angler die 30-40 Dorsche um die 20cm mitnehmen (live erlebt) aber das ist ein anderes schlimmes Thema... |krach:


----------



## guifri (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Dorschangeln im Februar??? Ostsee*

So, 

Kutterfahrt werde ich mir klemmen.

Mit dem Releasen von Fischen habe ich kein Problem und diese Frage stelle ich mir nicht. 

Aber *gezielt * auf Laichdorsch zu angeln, um ihn dann zu releasen, widerstrebt mir zu sehr.

Mit laichenden Heringen und Plattfischen habe ich das Problem bisher nicht, weil ich den Bestand hier nicht gefährtdet sehe.

Ich werde uns wohl ein Böötchen mieten, wenn´s der Wind zulässt und ein bisschen auf Platte angeln...Wenn dann ein Dorsch beißt, nehme ich das in Kauf und werde ihn sofern möglich schonend behandeln...

Ob das konsequent ist oder nicht, will ich jetzt gar nicht bewertet haben  |rolleyes  #h


----------

